# Anyone been told they have a polyp?



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 

Don't know if anyone can help? After being told my chances of IVF/drugs working because of very very low AMH (1.2 we've just been told today after  5 days on Menopure(short protocol) that response is better than could be expected - 4 follicles and womb lining good thickness but that I have large polyp at top of womb which would prevent implantation. Have to carry on with drugs for another 2 days and then they will make a decision - either abandon or go to egg collectin and then FET. Has anyone else been through this? 
Feel gutted that after being told there was no hope & that going through IVF would be about coming to terms with infertility that we might still have a chance if it wasn't for polyp 

Any advice please??

Thanks
Jo


----------



## saintssupporter (May 7, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I had a polyp diagnosed after a few cycles, all with BFN.  I then had it removed - was told it would def had prevented implantation. Had FET shortly after and got my BFP.  There was some suggestion that the 'fresh' womb environment certainly wouldn't have done any harm either.  My IF issues were to do with blocked tubes etc - the polyp was an unexpected, additional barrier.  This may well be the case for you too?  It's def worth having it removed before proceeding any further, IMO.  Our BFP was from a FET too - only remaining embryo!

Good luck with your tx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 

Thanks for that - its great to here that it can work out- congratulations! Went back for another scan today so they are going to go ahead for egg collection on Sunday, sort out polyp and then FET.Fingers crossed 

Thanks again for the reassurance
Jo x


----------



## susiewoosie (Dec 9, 2006)

I've had a couple of Polyp's as well.
A quick simple operation done on the NHS. Home the same day, just discomfort like a period pain.

Good luck and don't worry.


----------

